# Romanesco: 'n sai che robba



## MissLonelyHearts

Hi,
I am reading an Italian article and there seems to be a lot of abbreviations in it that I haven't come across so it is a matter of guessing what they mean to me.
For example, as the one says in the title: 'n sai che robba - does the 'n refer to non?

I also see 'é fatto de 'na lega - I can't think of a word to substitute 'na

Finally, 'nosoché pe' non senti le botte' - once again I can't think of a word to substitute pe'

I would really appreciate some help and perhaps confirmation of other words that are shortened such as 'ste for queste


----------



## pallyna

Hi! This is the dialect from Rome. "Na" lega means : una lega; "pe'" stands for "per " e "n" is "non"


----------



## chris_

It seems like the dialect spoken in Rome. I think you have translated some words correctly:
'n sai che robba -> non sai che roba
è fatto de 'na lega -> è fatto di una lega
nosoché pe' non senti le botte' -> nonsoché per non sentire le botte
'ste -> queste

Anyway, wait for a confirmation from an inhabitant of Rome!

Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

MissLonelyHearts said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am reading an Italian article and there seems to be a lot of abbreviations in it that I haven't come across so it is a matter of guessing what they mean to me.
> For example, as the one says in the title: *no*n sai che robba - does the 'n refer to non?
> 
> I also see 'è fatto di *u*na lega - I can't think of a word to substitute 'na
> 
> Finally, '_nosoché (I suppose it's not the right spelling, maybe_ no' 'o so che_)_ pe*r* non sentire le botte' - once again I can't think of a word to substitute pe'
> 
> I would really appreciate some help and perhaps confirmation of other words that are shortened such as 'ste for queste


Hi, MLH. It's Roman dialect... 

Ops. A lot of crossing...


----------



## MissLonelyHearts

Right ok thank you 
God! It is so hard to understand when all these dialects are spoken 
Is there any easy way around it or is everything different?


----------



## chris_

If you visit Wikipedia you can find more informations about this dialect.
(I may not post links, but you can find the link by going on the "it" version of wikipedia and searching for "dialetto romanesco").

Ciao!


----------

